# Learning Curve at the Elbow 11/5



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Well here goes my first blue water report, we didn't have the success we wanted, but we didn't walk away empty handed either.

After navigating through the thickest, longest-lasting morning fog I have ever seen, we made a beeline to the Elbow.
There was action about 12 miles North of the Elbow. We saw tuna busting and a few birds around, so we decided to put out lines there at 9:30ish.

We trolled the whole 12 miles without any action. There were a lot of boats working the Elbow when we got there, so we joined the queue. We zig-zagged in between 300 feet out to 550 feet for a couple of miles until we finally had multiple knockdowns. Three rods go off, and we get two blackfins in the boat.

Start the troll again with no luck, I thought I saw a billfish in our spread, but he never hooked up. We did find a new bottom spot in about 350 feet of water that were holding some nice sized scamp. We didn't have much live bait, but still managed to get three in the boat. We headed up the hill after that.

We had three lures baited with ballyhoo in our spread and that was what the tuna hooked up on. Trolling speed varied from 7-9 knots.
Spread:
- Blue and White Ilander w/ ballyhoo
- Blue and White Chugger w/ ballyhoo
- Dorado Chugger w/ ballyhoo
- Purple and Black Jet Head
- Purple Yo-Zuri Bonito

I'll try to get some pictures up soon and thank you for everyone that has offered advise prior to us making this trip!


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

You are off to a good start! Thanks for the post...


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

sounds like a pretty good day to me. congrats.


----------



## Durkee (Sep 21, 2015)

Nice..


----------



## tnun22 (Aug 22, 2016)

anytime you go home with fish is a good day.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Edited a little video together, it really doesn't have much action on it, and it probably covers topics that everyone here already knows, but hope you guys enjoy anyways!


----------

